# JZsBZs cell bar pic



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone have a pic of JZsBZs cell bar attached to frame. I don't see how they are held to frame.:scratch: I AM NOT SLOW....ok, maybeee a little. THANKS! Lb


----------



## cklspencer (Jun 21, 2010)

Here ya go!


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I use medium depth frames, I screw mine to the frames with a screw through the end bars and then into the ends of the cell bars, this holds them firmly in the frames but lets me rotate the entire cell bars, this makes it easy to graft and then to harvest cells.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I take it your bars slide in & out.

Hey Joe, can you use med in deep box? they will just build comb below bar aye?

I also bought the Mann Lake graftless(Nicot type) What if you don't want to raise only 10-20 queens, you don't put all the cell cups in? is that a good idea to leave queen in for 24 hrs?

I hope to do some grafting, but for now it's going to be the graftless.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

I use medium frames in a deep nuc, stock it with enough nurse bees that they festoon below the frames.


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

lakebilly said:


> is that a good idea to leave queen in for 24 hrs?


I believe most people leave the queen confined for longer than 24 hrs. I leave her in until the eggs hatch. I don't see the downside of just leaving her confined until you have day old larvae.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

I guess my question is; If I only want to have 30 cell cups to raise up, 1. do I only install 30 cell cups & 2. is it a good idea to confine her to the box for 24 hrs when she has only 30 to lay in. She could be laying eggs elsewhere.


----------



## Joseph Clemens (Feb 12, 2005)

Do you mean you are planning to try to get the mother queen to lay in the JZsBZs cell cups?


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

Yes. I would like to think that I could do something with a lot of queens but I am at a loss for what to do. I am unsure about queen banking. I thought I would try 30 cellcups in the ML cell grid. there are 110 spots. If I only use 30 cell cups & she lays in them & I am expecting 30-40% success that =12. I have 8 hives that I thought I would split. My goal is to get to 30 hives this year. I am getting 8 nucs in June. I do want to focus on honey production while learning how to raise queens by grafting/graftless. I run a small farm, & a remodeling bus. things are crazy right now. I have had a long winter to think about this & I may be dilusional, (general concensus) but I have to go for it. I read most everything you post. thx Joe.

I just realised that the thread is about cell bars. I am talking about the ML cell grid w/cell cups. sorry.


----------



## Littlestinger (Apr 21, 2011)

If you want to make 20 queens without grafting, probably the easiest way would be the using the Hopkins method.

Just take a frame that has eggs and/or young larvae on it. Kill most of them by scratching out their cells, or just cover 20 cells with eggs/young larvae with bullets and then sprinkle flour all over the frame. Then take the frame and set it flat on top of the brood chamber. You will have to use some shims to make room underneath it for the bees to make queen cells.

Bees treat any cell that is open to the bottom of the hive as a queen cell, so that's why setting a frame flat on it's side is an easy way to make a bunch of queens.

(Keep in mind, I am a beginner and this is just stuff I read about, I havent actually used this method. Here are a couple of links that will help you though)

http://www.beesource.com/point-of-view/jerry-hayes/the-hopkins-method-of-queen-rearing/

http://www.mdasplitter.com/


----------



## Eyeshooter (Mar 8, 2008)

Where did you find the plastic cell bars? I've Googled them and looked at numerous catalogs without success. I finally built mine as I use mediums, as well.

Thanks!

John


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

From Jim at JZsBZs website.

Haven't seem them anywhere else.


----------



## lakebilly (Aug 3, 2009)

http://www.jzsbzs.com/default.html

This is where I got mine. I spoke w/ Jim (1-866-559-0525), nice man, good service, good value.


----------



## KevinR (Apr 30, 2010)

More Pictures of the cell bars...


----------

